

Get Paul Graham to take you to lunch & talk about your startup idea - holychiz

If you're dying to sit down w/ Paul Graham, here's one quick and easy way to get what you want and help out a worthy cause at the same time. With a smashing success from last year's, Bing Nursery School is again auctioning a lunch with Paul Graham. Due to overwhelming requests, this year, Bing will also take bids via email (please note the Nov. 15th 4pm PST deadline). See details below.<p>Bing Nursery School, affiliated with Stanford University and 1 of the top ten nursery schools in the US, is holding its annual Autumn fundraising auction on Sat. Nov. 17th, 6pm, to raise money for scholarship fund, helping poor families to send their kids to Bing. The auction is open to public and the starting bid is around $10. You can see item description here (#160): http://www.stanford.edu/dept/bingschool/giving_harvestmoon_2012.html<p>Bids will be accepted before the auction on November 17, 2012, and can be emailed to harvestmoon@stanford.edu by 4:00pm on Thursday, November 15, 2012. Please include your contact information. Bids will also be taken during the live auction on Saturday, November 17, 2012. The highest bidder will be notified after the auction. In case of a tie, the first bid received will be the winner.<p>Please help this worthy cause. Bing is an awesome school and I wish every parent can send their kids to Bing. Every year Bing staffs and parents put in so much works to raise around $300,000 so Bing can offer more scholarship to deserving families. Please help and get some help for yourself.<p>http://www.stanford.edu/dept/bingschool/index.html<p>Disclaimer: I'm a Bing parent and volunteer. If you need help in either attending or bidding, please contact the school or PM me directly. Thanks.<p>More disclaimer: Paul Graham has nothing to do with this submission.
======
grantph
holychiz, I'm interested in your experiences as a parent with Bing. Any chance
we could meet up to chat?

I can be reached on grant@criticalyears.com

Thanks in advance!

